# old entomologist, new beekeeper



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

Welcome to the thing I find most addictive: Beekeeping!


----------



## simplybee (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi Joe,

Bee keeping is definitely very addictive! Glad to find fellow enthusiasts here


----------



## paul24 (Oct 14, 2013)

Welcome to the BeeWorld diymom!!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Hope you get some bees soon.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Welcome. Seems like your bees will get a warm welcome in your yard too!


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

simplybee said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Bee keeping is definitely very addictive! Glad to find fellow enthusiasts here



I'm sure your bees have already had more time to get going than mine up here in IF, you being in Boise. Hope your winter was better to you than mine was to me.


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas!


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

diymom, welcome aboard!

As an entomologist, I expect one thing you'll find fascinating about bees is their "warm-bloodedness." For flying insects to warm their flight muscles is not unusual, but keeping the broodnest warm in the hive is pretty rare among insects. Other bees hibernate in winter. Honeybees will cluster instead, like Emperor penguins. Even when broodless they keep the cluster at about 85 F. With brood present they aim for about 92 F. This is only possible with a large, well-organized colony, with the habit of storing food in large quantities. The lifestyle is unique.

They're wicked-smart, too.


----------



## diymom (Apr 8, 2016)

Phoebee, that's an excellent observation, certainly unusual behavior for insects and invertebrates in general. I've noticed wasps clustering on their nests when it's cool, but they don't seem to seek heat or generate any. I suppose with ground dwelling bees, they have a better shot at maintaining constant temps and having a easier time in the winter if they are below the frost line.
I find it all fascinating and would probably keep bees just for pollination and interest alone without the added benefits of honey and wax.


----------

